# Tummy Rubs!



## Nebular

Well this one is new for Norman. He's a pretty laid back little guy but this really caught me by surprise. 3 nights ago I started scratching his chest while he was standing on the couch. He just flopped over so I scratched his tummy and he was out like a light. For the past two nights now, he'll lay just a little more on one side to see if I'll take the bait. If I start scratching, he rolls completely onto his side, throws out his back feet, and passes out. He'll also stretch out and sleep straight instead of curled up so I can get more fingers in there. Apparently someone likes having his tummy rubbed. :lol: Seems really weird since hedgehogs in general are prey for anything that casts a shadow and usually protect their soft spots. Anyone else find that theirs like having a tummy rub?


----------



## sayhedgehog

Oh, that's just adorable!

I'm jealous! My Thaddeus gets upset if you so much as LOOK at his belly. :lol:


----------



## PJM

I am so jealous!! Every once in a while, when Zoey's doing the 'let me down dance', I can sneak in a face full of tummy - but I usually end up with a paw in my eye. :roll: Totally woth it. :lol:
Just when you think you know your hedgie...they go and do something unexpected.

I want pictures!


----------



## mkm125

Add me to the jealousy brigade--I can only dream of XiaoXiao allowing me to do this! However, I have noticed little bits of behavior that lead to me believe that one day--she will be my lap hedgie (without having to be in a snuggle sack or under a blanket). She's been my baby for a little over three months now and gives me little tidbits of hope every day (i.e., when she sits on me voluntarily without pooping, albeit for only a minute before she rushes off to get under a pillow). I'm hanging in there for future belly rubs!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos

Jealous :O Even Kashi doesn't do that and I think he's pretty tame/cuddly/sweet.

I'm gonna work on him letting me touch his tummy now! At the moment he huffs and nips me if I try


----------



## cylaura

Awwwww, so cute! Add me to the jealous party! I'd love to see a picture of Norman all stretched out on his side.


----------



## Nebular

Here are two pictures from tonight's tummy rub! It's hard trying to scratch his tummy, keep him from rolling off, *and* take a picture, but I managed to get a quick few with most of my hand out of the way so he can be seen. His little toofy smile is easier to see on the zoomed in picture when you click it. 

[attachment=1:3jiybzmu]10 Months - Belly Rub! 3.JPG[/attachment:3jiybzmu]
[attachment=0:3jiybzmu]10 Months - Belly Rub! 2.JPG[/attachment:3jiybzmu]


----------



## Rainy

Oh, that's adorable! I would lose fingers if I did that! :roll:


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel

Those pics are adorable!!!! :lol: 

Hazel let me touch her belly tonight for the first time...with my BARE finger :shock: and I wasn't bleeding or anything when I pulled it back bahahahaha! 

I spent about an hr after that gently stroking down her side quill lines then slowly getting some belly in and she rolled side to side not REALLY wanting me to stop but trying to maintain her Hedgie composure by letting me know who the boss of the belly rubbing still is lol.


----------



## Tasha

So so jealous! That is amazing, what an adorable hedgehog you have.

I really hope you don't mind but i couldn't see your picture very well so downloaded it to lighten it. He is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Claire_B

What a great picture! So cute! I'd love to have such a strong bond with my hedgie someday.


----------



## PJM

Ahhh! So cute!! And the expression on his face! :lol:


----------



## Nebular

Brightened up and improved the contrast now that I'm awake.  Didn't want to use the flash on him that close (it also tends to wash out the picture at that distance)[attachment=1:107r6rm9]10 Months - Belly Rub! 3.JPG[/attachment:107r6rm9][attachment=0:107r6rm9]10 Months - Belly Rub! 2.JPG[/attachment:107r6rm9]


----------



## Nebular

Hissy-Fit-Hazel said:


> Those pics are adorable!!!! :lol:
> 
> Hazel let me touch her belly tonight for the first time...with my BARE finger :shock: and I wasn't bleeding or anything when I pulled it back bahahahaha!
> 
> I spent about an hr after that gently stroking down her side quill lines then slowly getting some belly in and she rolled side to side not REALLY wanting me to stop but trying to maintain her Hedgie composure by letting me know who the boss of the belly rubbing still is lol.


Haha. This is kind of like how Norman started out. The first few attempts usually resulted in a chomped finger, though he was really sleep those times so he might have mistaken my finger for a very large and juicy meal worm. Good to hear that Hazel is slowly comin' around.


----------



## 3dgsuperfan

I'm soooo jealous!!!! Omg hes adorable!!!! i'd give anything to have a bond with my hedgie like that! I've only had my boy for a month, hes 2 and a half years old and u don't think hes evet formed a bond with his previous 2 owners, but I'm not giving up!!


----------



## basmati

Awesome pics! This reminds me of my first hedgehog, Basmati. As time went on, on her terms, she would roll to the side, and then settle in for a tummy rub. Of course, all the blanket had to cover her....it was a whole body massage, with lots of time spent on the feet as well. Great memories. Her thanks was a gentle chew. 

My new guy......still working on the huffs and puffs..trying to keep the skin intact :lol:


----------



## Daleo

Lillian tolerates me rubbing her stomach but she always gives me this look that says "leave me alone I want to sleep/explore" she's fairly tame and doesn't ball up really ever. That's so cute that you can rub her tummy and she enjoys it.


----------



## lucianak

Oh, I am so glad to find this post. Because I was about to ask the exact same question. I am puzzled that our Lily lets me rub her tummy and snoozes off after awhile. We only have her for three weeks now and we're first time hedgehog owners. So I was scared something may be wrong with her. (??)

We usually wake her up around 8:30PM to get her a foot bath. Then after she is dry and clean we feed her out of our hands. And after one hour or two she is full and happy. So I lay her in my tummy and start giving her gentle tummy rubs with one finger and sometimes two. Then she is soon snoozing and seem to be in dreamland. I can do that for a good 15 to 20 minutes.

She gets pretty active around midnight.


----------



## LittleWontonPoo

Oh I'm bloody envious. I do get to touch Wonton's belly, but that is only when she is distracted with something else. Or, I get the occasional permission of giving her a snout rub.  better than nothing! But man, I wish she can show her belly to me willingly one day. 

You just created a bunch of jealous hedgie owners, haha


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

Psst, lucianak, you just revived a thread that is a few years old (last post September 2011). The people who were originally participating are probably mostly gone by now. But, since it's mostly a "Cute hedgie story with adorable photos!" I'm totally happy you did! If you do want to ask health questions or have concerns, it's usually better to start a new thread.

At our home, mealworms are immediately followed by underchin/sidefur scritches. I'm not sure how much little hedgehog appreciates it, but he willingly tolerates the exchange of cuddles-for-mealworms.


----------



## Meguana

Briar does that too!! I was googling "my hedgehog likes belly rubs?" And it spat me out here. I haven't gotten any full on belly yet, but the farthest I've gotten so far is about 2/3 I the way there.


----------

